# Summer time whatcha go after



## fredg53

Ok like most done with steel what do u go after for me love sallies large mouth and occasionally a cat or two would love to keep up with what u guys are doin 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob

I alway hit the river smallies but this year I'm going to start targeting carp also. I'm addicted to line flying off my spool


----------



## fishinnick

Pretty much everything. I love fly fishing for smallies in the summer. The white bass and wiper fishing should really pick up soon, crappie, cats, eyes sometimes, carp, and trout in PA.


----------



## stak45dx1

I just finished overhauling my aluminum boat with a casting deck and bow mount... Bass fishing for me as much as possible, but I'll fish for just about anything. Carp on the fly could be interesting.


----------



## FISHIN216

Bass, cats, walleye, hoping to get back into carp fishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

all I love smalliez n cats bit those carp are Fun. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ReelPower

Kings, eyes, muskies and perch.


----------



## Fishman

Been a while since I've target carp, once it warms up a bit, I'll start giving it a shot.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Fishman said:


> Been a while since I've target carp, once it warms up a bit, I'll start giving it a shot.


Tom targets creek chubs!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman

Steelheaders carp fishing reunion on the banks at LeRoys Landing anyone?


----------



## salmon king

Smallmouth , Largemouth, Spotted bass , Skamania steelhead, Eyes , Carp, Cats, White bass( not in any crowds,) King salmon, an ocasional fish ohio sheepie, Blue gills...


----------



## salmon king

Just a few of my favorite summer time pics....


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Let's fly fish some sheeps!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king

nforkoutfitters said:


> Let's fly fish some sheeps!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have by accident caught sheepies on the fly


----------



## Carpman

Summer run steelhead.....they are a blast.


----------



## fishinnick

I only caught two of them on the fly though so far, but they were a blast. Hoping to get more this year.


----------



## toobnoob

nforkoutfitters said:


> Let's fly fish some sheeps!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Done!


----------



## nforkoutfitters

toobnoob said:


> Done!


Yessssssss


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishermon

This summer it will be big rainbows, silvers, char, sockeyes, dolly varden, grayling and pink salmon on the Naknek river in Alaska.


----------



## Lundfish

Trout- rainbow, brown, brookie, greenback cutthroat, cutbow

Walleye, crappie, perch, smallmouth


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Fish that EAT all of the above!


----------



## brodg

Bass, carp both on the fly. Whatever I feel like any given day. Going to start targeting pike and musky with the fly rod this year.


----------



## riverhack

come to Michigan...just a coupla hours will put ya right back in the steelhead, and the crazy summer skams...stupid crazy fish...


----------



## MY BONNIE

Its silver season all season. Fishmybonnie.com


----------



## mote1977

Anything that decides to eat what's on the end of my line,lol.


----------



## Mepps3

I've been chasing the river cats the last month. Good numbers are around and nothing like the :G dropping.


----------



## FISHIN216

going carpin today.....but cats are awesome on the pin

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick

Summertime fun.....


----------



## Mepps3

Landed this 13 lb. channel this morning. Starting to see spawned out cats.


----------



## Lundfish

fishinnick said:


> Summertime fun.....


Where was the brown from? Not asking for a specific hole.

Is that a striped bass?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

ughhh smallies


----------



## fishinnick

The wild brown was from a small creek in PA only about 30min from the OH/PA border.

Yeah, thats a hybrid striped bass


----------



## salmon king

Im about ready for steelhead.. Nothing like chasing steelhead fall through spring.
Largemouth , smallies, cats... dont come close...
I also hate this crumy 80 degree weather ... bring on the 55-69 degree weather..
I guess Im gonna have to wait till Sept for kings ughhhhhhhh


----------



## fishinnick

I'm ready for steel also, yesterday I was looking at some pics and videos from last season that got me pumped up for fall. BUT just today was one of my first times actually targeting carp on the fly and being successful on a local(ish) tailwater river and it was a total blast! Nothing like sightfish to carp in shallow riffles, and those long runs were just like steelhead. Epic battles on the 6wt, they took me to strong current too. Neatless to say I can wait a little longer as the carp will keep me busy, but not too much longer.


----------



## fishinnick

.....


----------



## River-Hack

the skams are in with good numbers..come on up..only going to get better


----------



## Mepps3

River-Hack said:


> the skams are in with good numbers..come on up..only going to get better


Kings are more fun


----------

